# All measurements disappeared from my templates?



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I am posting this here because it may not be related to slingshots but to my computer ... could somebody please download either my "Bad Company 1.3" template or my "Bad Palmswells" template and check whether the measurements in mm are still legible??? I have just downloaded them and opened them with my Adobe Reader and all the writing and numbers except the name of the template seem to have disappeared from the .pdf file, WTF!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I just downloaded it, and yeah, it doesnt have measurements. But, I went through my downloads and found the one you uploaded on 12/19/2012 and it didnt have the measurements either.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

WTF how is that possible???

They had the measurements when I uploaded them! I have just opened the CAD program I made them with and it does no longer seem to be possible to export the files directly as a pdf which has so far been an option and which is how I created the PDFs.

It seems that function has been locked by way of a recent "update", but how could they make the measurements disappear from a pdf file? Especially one that is stored on "our own" server? Is it possible to hide such a "time bomb" in a pdf file and make certain elements of it disappear after a while? I am completely at a loss here. The measurements from the original PDF files on my computer don't show up anymore on my Adobe Reader either.

:stupidcomp: :stupidcomp: :stupidcomp:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont know that much about PDFs, but it would have had to remove it not only from the version here on the site, but also my PC. Is it possible that you uploaded the wrong one?


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I just opened your template of Bad Company 1.3 and it is perfect with all dimensions in cm


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Acrobat reader bug.

Open in something else.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Acrobat reader bug.
> 
> Open in something else.


That makes sense. Big relief! Hadn't been able to come up with any explanation - of course I am nort exactly a genius with computers and stuff.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

It seems to have indeed been a bug in Adobe Reader. I have just tried opening the pdf files with the free Foxit Reader and they are displayed flawlessly, with all the measurements where they belong.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Those are fun to make and shoot.








Customizing is fun too.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mopper said:


> It seems to have indeed been a bug in Adobe Reader. I have just tried opening the pdf files with the free Foxit Reader and they are displayed flawlessly, with all the measurements where they belong.


It's a known bug due to Acrobats built in font rendering. If you rasterize or convert fonts to paths when creating the initial PDF file, stops this problem happening.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

You could install dopdf as a printer and "print" the CAD design as a pdf. What it does, it installs dopdf as a printer so you can change to that printer and voila!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Quite impressed with the built in Windows 8 PDF viewer right now. Works a treat, and it's FAST!!!

No shortage of programs that can open PDF's though. Inkscape, Gimp, Photoshop.... The list goes on...


----------

